# Encodage texte



## macarthur (17 Décembre 2001)

Grand merci à celui qui pourra me dire pourquoi mes correspondants, tant PC que MAC ne peuvent parfois pas lire mes courriers. Les textes sont transformés et des caractères indésirables empèchent la bonne lecture.
Je suis sur Mac Système 9.1.
Encore merci.


----------



## LCT (17 Décembre 2001)

Ouvrez le dossier "Encodages texte de votre Dossier Système. Si vous y voyez des fichiers comportant le mot "encoding", jetez les à la corbeille et redémarrez.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Décembre 2001)

Et je rajouterais à la réponse de LCT ; dans vos navigateurs et dans vos applications de courrier réglez les polices de caractères sur, au choix selon l'application :
- Western
- Occidental
- Occidental Latin et pas Occidental Mac, là c'est particulièrement pour Internet Explorer
bref de l'ISO-8859-1.

Salutations.


----------

